# Marriage Registration with the US Embassy



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

On 4 July 2007, my wife and I wed each other in a Civil Ceremony in Manila at the Pasig City Court House. In the stages of filing for my wife's K3 Marriage Visa, I filed 3 Joint Tax Returns [as required by US Immigration, though not required by the IRS] and listed my wife as my dependent. She is my Power of Attorney and will remain so until such time as I decide when it will change. Since my wife's immigration to the USA fell through am I required to list my wife as my spouse at the US Embassy? 

Because I retired as of 5 Oct 2001 for Medical reasons, and was put on S.S.I., then S.S.R.D.I. then in 2014, Full Social Security, I have and am not required to file a tax return because of my monthly pension amount.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Maline and I registered our marriage with them, next is registering my son, but we did it at Cebu


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

What are the advantages of registering your marriage with the US Embassy if she is not going to immigrate? 

Also, by getting her a Tax ID Number (TIN) with the US (so that you can list her as a dependent), will encumber any income that she earns abroad (in the Philippines) and is taxable to the US.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

jon1 said:


> What are the advantages of registering your marriage with the US Embassy if she is not going to immigrate?
> 
> Also, by getting her a Tax ID Number (TIN) with the US (so that you can list her as a dependent), will encumber any income that she earns abroad (in the Philippines) and is taxable to the US.


For me, its just a precaution. If I'm dead, maybe someday if she needs to it will help her immigrate...
Thats not in the plans at all but you can never have all your eggs in one basket..

But thats just me...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



colemanlee said:


> For me, its just a precaution. If I'm dead, maybe someday if she needs to it will help her immigrate...
> Thats not in the plans at all but you can never have all your eggs in one basket..
> 
> But thats just me...


This is the crux of your statement, colemanlee, if you precede your wife in death, she will not get any widow's benefits because for her to do so, you and her have to reside in the USA five years before your decease. If you are a Military Vet, there is a better chance for her to receive a widow's pension, but if not, like most of us, if we kick the bucket, our spouses are scr**ed.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got married in June of 2014... never thought about registering anything at the US embassy... should I?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



Tukaram said:


> I just got married in June of 2014... never thought about registering anything at the US embassy... should I?


Not unless you want your wife to be subject for US Income Taxes by the US IRS on any income that she earns in the Philippines.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Not unless you want your wife to be subject for US Income Taxes by the US IRS on any income that she earns in the Philippines.


Unless she is a professional and making alarge some of money it's nothing to worry about. My wife is registered has a TIN so I can file married and get the tax deduction. Also so she can get the TRICARE benefits. Also any savings you have in the U.S. like with an investment firm you would best have a TIN. Not to mention it makes it so easy for a 10 year visitors visa. Depending on your needs I would recommend you do whats best for you


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Not unless you want your wife to be subject for US Income Taxes by the US IRS on any income that she earns in the Philippines.


If she's making money in the PI that doesn't generate their version of a W-2, or any other country's version, then I wouldn't consider it income taxable in the U.S.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



cvgtpc1 said:


> If she's making money in the PI that doesn't generate their version of a W-2, or any other country's version, then I wouldn't consider it income taxable in the U.S.


If a person is working full time, 40 hours a week, and has income taxes deducted from their pay by their employer, which goes to the Philippines IRS, they could be subject to US income taxes. Also, if a foreigner is hired to work in the Philippines, his or her income would be subject to US Income Taxes.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> If a person is working full time, 40 hours a week, and has income taxes deducted from their pay by their employer, which goes to the Philippines IRS, they could be subject to US income taxes. Also, if a foreigner is hired to work in the Philippines, his or her income would be subject to US Income Taxes.


Right, because it's track-able. But if my wife was selling halo-halo on the street I wouldn't worry about it....


----------

